# [SOLVED] Cannot connect



## Alphlax (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello this morning when I tried to connect to the app store on my iPod 4g running iOS 6.0.1, a popup appeared and told me "cannot connect to iTunes store". Ofcourse I had full wifi bars and this has never happened before. A couple minuites later I retry and popup comes up and says "Cannot Identify blu-m.hotmail.com" or something like that but I don't haave anything like that in my Devices page in Settings>General. I can't even find where the "Devices" page is now. I think I've been hacked. I've restored it completely but the issue presists.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Cannot connect*

Can you connect to your iTunes account via iTunes on the computer?


----------



## Alphlax (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Cannot connect*

yeah I could on the computer. But I emailed apple about it and they fixed it


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds good!


----------



## Alphlax (Oct 21, 2012)

lol I had no idea what the problem was but I guess they were familiar with it.


----------

